# Smartphone für jugendliche



## zockerprince15 (9. Januar 2012)

*Smartphone für jugendliche*

hey ich bekomme endlich einen vertrag mit internet flat. nun das Problem welches Handy soll her?
meine Favoriten:
Iphone 4s (16GB) + zusätzlich 309,95€ anzahlung
Samsung galaxie s2 + 249,95€
Sony erricson xperia arc/S +139,95€/79,95€
Iphone 4 (8GB) 209,95€

Nur ist das Problem das wir keine kreditkarte haben was mit dem android market problematisch wird. Und da ich schon einen ipod touch habe würde ich gerne die musik und apps behalten. 
(im wert von ca. 70€) ich will hauptsächlich surfen unde zocken damit.

Ich bekomme einen
Call & Surf Mobil S Friends mit Handy vertrag 
Die anzahlung ist so hoch da der vertrag nur 22,46€ monatlich kostet.

Ich hab echt keine ahnung welches smartphone ich nehmen soll


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Sry, aber meiner Meinung nach müsstest du das Wissen!
Ich würde immer zu dem S2 raten, aber ein anderer zum Apple Gerät.
Schaue dir doch einfach mal bei Freunden oder in Läden die genannten Geräte an. Mit keinem wirst du komplett falsch liegen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Arc/Arc S naja Single Core und man weiß das SE lange mit den Updates braucht. 
SGS II auf der CES soll es einen Nachfolger geben, bekommt aber ein baldiges Update auf ICS
Iphone 4 /Iphone 4s  ???


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Ich denke, dass das iPhone 4(S) für dich am Besten ist. Bei deinen Zahlen würde es Sinn machen, direkt zum 4S zu greifen.

Persönlich würde ich von deiner Auswahl allerdings eher das S2 nehmen. Ausserdem ist die P/L von deinem Vertrag nicht besonders toll, gibt da bessere zum ähnlichen Preis wie z.B. Flat 4 you oder Flat Smart Classic von mobilcom.debitel.


----------



## seventyseven (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Kommt auch auf den Verwendungszweck an ich zum Beispiel schaue viele Videos,Filme oder ähnliches da ich auch viel unterwegs bin daher hab ich mir das Galaxy Note(16gb+32gb) geholt mit dem ich mehr als nur zufrieden bin. 
Der Vertrag kostet mich bei o2 aber auch satte 75 Euro im Monat


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich bekomme endlich einen vertrag mit internet flat. nun das Problem welches Handy soll her?
> meine Favoriten:
> Iphone 4s (16GB) + zusätzlich 309,95 anzahlung
> Samsung galaxie s2 + 249,95
> ...



Kreditkarte ist kein Hindernis: wirecard!


----------



## AeroX (11. Januar 2012)

Guck dir im laden das iPhone 4s an IND das sgs 2. Dann kannst du entscheiden  sind beides Top Handys, ich persönlich würd das iPhone nehmen.. Bekommst du nach ablaufen deines Vertrages mehr für wenn du es vertickst und du kannst deinen iTunes konto usw behalten


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Januar 2012)

Dass Sony Ericsson mit Updates lange braucht ist ein Mythos. Alle SEs von 2011 bekommen das große Update auf Android 4.0.


----------



## zockerprince15 (12. Januar 2012)

Hey kennt ihr auch noch gute smartphones im 300-350€ Bereich Die für zocken und Multimedia fähig sind?


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Januar 2012)

In dem Preisbereich liegt so das ein oder andere gebrauchte SGS 2. Ob du mit einem gebrauchten leben kannst musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Bessere Hardware bekommst du aber in diesem Preisbereich aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## e$cape (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

also du bekommst bei t-mobile auch geräte die mal bei apple eingeschickt worden sind und repariert wäre vllt eine billigere lösung 

und zu welchem handy du greifen sollst kann dir keiner so richtig sagen ich besitze das Iphone 4s 16Gb und muss sagen es ist echt super

andere die das Galaxy S2 haben ist auch super also es sind 2 echt gute handy aber am ende musst du entscheiden ob du Apple oder Samsung 

haben willst und was du gerne haben möchtest ich habe habe das Iphone genommen weil ich Android nicht mag.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> In dem Preisbereich liegt so das ein oder andere gebrauchte SGS 2. Ob du mit einem gebrauchten leben kannst musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Bessere Hardware bekommst du aber in diesem Preisbereich aber auf keinen Fall.


 
Für 300€ gibtsn SGS+ das ist momentan das beste Handy wenns um P/L geht.


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Wenn du schon einen iPod Touch und Apps im Wert von 70€ hast würd ich dir zum iPhone 4S raten. Auch sonst würde ich dir zum iPhone 4S raten, aber deshalb umso mehr.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



insekt schrieb:


> Wenn du schon einen iPod Touch und Apps im Wert von 70€ hast würd ich dir zum iPhone 4S raten. Auch sonst würde ich dir zum iPhone 4S raten, aber deshalb umso mehr.


 Und warum...?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Xion4 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und warum...?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Nicht fragen, du weißt doch wo das endet 

Das ist eine Frage der Religion


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Nicht fragen, du weißt doch wo das endet
> 
> Das ist eine Frage der Religion


 Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass ich auf einfach RandomSchei_teil empfehlen kann, ohne irgendein Argument zu bringen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Für 300€ gibtsn SGS+ das ist momentan das beste Handy wenns um P/L geht.


 
Nein das besste ist das Atrix mehr gibts für das Geld nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Hat jeder ne andere Meinung, je nach Vertrag würde ich persönlich zum Samsung Nexus One greifen - mmt. das beste Handy aufm Markt. Wobei es schwachsinnig ist, ein Barometer einzubauen o_O Aber man muss es ja nicht nutzen ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Hat jeder ne andere Meinung, je nach Vertrag würde ich persönlich zum Samsung Nexus One greifen - mmt. das beste Handy aufm Markt. Wobei es schwachsinnig ist, ein Barometer einzubauen o_O Aber man muss es ja nicht nutzen ^^


 Ich muss sagen, dass mir beim Nexus der SD-Slot fehlt. Ansonsten wäre es wirklich das allerbeste! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Das aller beste wäre das hier.HTC HD2
Daraus kann man ein Handy mit mehreren BS machen, WinMobi, Andriod und noch mehr.


----------



## blackout24 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Ist das HD2 nicht schon uralt? Und wer will schon Win Mobile? 
Wenn ich ein Android Handy haben will kauf ich mir eins und kein Win Mobile Handy.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Es ist alt die HW ist aber ist noch aktuell, deswegen mal dieses Zitat.


Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> @Verox: Dass ICS aufm HD2 läuft, liegt an der Hardware und der Community.
> 
> 1. Das HD2 gilt als das wohl beste Smartphone, das je gebaut wurde. Dort passt einfach alles, egal ob Verarbeitung, Display, Kamera, Lautsprecher, Akkulaufzeit, Performance oder sonstwas. Deswegen haben es viele gekauft. Die Community ist also verdammt groß, daher hat das HD2 auch die wohl meisten Developer (im Vergleich zum Sensation/Evo3D/XL/XE fühl ich mich schon fast alleine ). Daher gibt es viele schaue Köppe, die sich die Zeit nehmen und dan ICS arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Dazu kommt das auch WP7 darauf leufen kann .


----------



## Exception (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mir beim Nexus der SD-Slot fehlt. Ansonsten wäre es wirklich das allerbeste!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Das Nexus *One *hat doch einen SD Slot. Ich muss aber sagen daß mir der interne Speicher meines Nexus S völlig reicht, sind immerhin 16Gb.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



Exception schrieb:


> Das Nexus *One *hat doch einen SD Slot. Ich muss aber sagen daß mir der interne Speicher meines Nexus S völlig reicht, sind immerhin 16Gb.


 Mir geht es aber um das S. 
Und ich kann nicht auf einen SD-Slot verzichten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Naja man kann nie sagen welches das beste ist  Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und ne eigene Meinung. 

Selbst für das Iphone 4s was für welche ja das Non Plus Ultra ist, fallen mir mehr als ne Handvoll gegenargumente ein  Von daher geh selbst in nen Laden und schau dir die Geräte selbst an, leß dir paar tests durch zu den hier vorgestellten Modellen und entscheide selbst


----------



## insekt (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und warum...?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Weil Apple das benutzerfreundlichste Ökosystem hat (man Vergleiche nurmal Medienstreaming zwischen einem iPad und einem AV-Receiver mit Airplay und das gleiche mit einem Windows PC über DLNA. Funktionieren tut beides aber qualitativ ist da ein gewaltiger Unterschied.), die Hardware der Geräte gut ist und die Verarbeitung/Haptik meiner Meinung nach besser ist als bei jedem Android Gerät.

Als Nachteile wären sicherlich das geschlossene System und der Hohe Preis zu nennen. Da er allerdings schon einen iPod Touch mit einem iTunes Account im Wert von 70€ hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass er mit der geschlossenheit kein Problem hat und der Preis relativiert sich dadurch auch etwas.


----------



## ile (16. Januar 2012)

insekt schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Apple das benutzerfreundlichste Ökosystem hat (man Vergleiche nurmal Medienstreaming zwischen einem iPad und einem AV-Receiver mit Airplay und das gleiche mit einem Windows PC über DLNA. Funktionieren tut beides aber qualitativ ist da ein gewaltiger Unterschied.), die Hardware der Geräte gut ist und die Verarbeitung/Haptik meiner Meinung nach besser ist als bei jedem Android Gerät.
> 
> Als Nachteile wären sicherlich das geschlossene System und der Hohe Preis zu nennen. Da er allerdings schon einen iPod Touch mit einem iTunes Account im Wert von 70 hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass er mit der geschlossenheit kein Problem hat und der Preis relativiert sich dadurch auch etwas.



Eben: Geschlossene Systeme halte ich alles andere als benutzerfreundlich, ergo existiert das Argument der Benutzerfreundlichkeit mMn nicht. Bsp.: Extratool nötig, um Musik (viel mehr geht auch gar nicht) drauf zu schieben, das ist benutzerUNfreundlich!


----------



## insekt (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Wie gesagt, da er bereits einen iPod Touch nutzt, geh ich davon aus dass er kein Problem damit hat. Abgesehen davon ist iTunes auch nicht anders als Steam.


----------



## ile (16. Januar 2012)

insekt schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, da er bereits einen iPod Touch nutzt, geh ich davon aus dass er kein Problem damit hat. Abgesehen davon ist iTunes auch nicht anders als Steam.



Ja, und? Was juckt mich Steam jetzt? Ich habe den Sch*** einmal genutzt (Empire: Total War) und das hat gereicht - ich hasse diese Software!


----------



## insekt (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Das ist schön, es geht hier aber nicht um dich.


----------



## hardwareroland (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Also am ehesten Würde ich dir das Galaxy Nexus oder das Galaxy SII empfehlen.
Der Aufpreis vom iPhone 4 zum 4s lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht, da der gefühlte Vorteil nur marginal besser ist. Lieber weniger da ausgeben!
Falls du noch speziellere Hilfe magst, hat mir immer *Link entfernt* geholfen!

LG


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Januar 2012)

Naja bei Android kenn ich mich nicht aus. Wie ist ein samsung Galaxy w oder ein Galaxy s bzw S2. Oder ist auch Sony erricson zu empfehlen?


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Das Galaxy S plus ist genial! Habs selbst, das Dislplay ist der hammer, die bedienung läuft ohne ruckler oder sonstiges und auch sonst ist das Designe perfekt  P/L Top mMn hat es das beste momentan.


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Januar 2012)

Wie ist es eigentlich beim s plus mit spiele Fähigkeit? Und wie kann man im Android market ohne kredit Karte bezahlen?


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Naja spielen kann man auf dem s plus wie auf jedem anderen Smartphone auch, also ganz gut  aber mMn hängt das mehr vom Spiel ab nicht vom handy, aber sonst laufen alle Spiele bei mir ohne Probleme, jedenfalls die die ich bisher hatte 

Momentan kannst nur mit Kreditkarte im Market bezahlen, außer dein Vertragspartner (Vodafon zum Beispiel) macht es einem auch möglich über die Vertragsrechnung zu bezahlen. 
Paypal ist momentan im gespräch mit Google, vllt. kann man bald damit auch bezahlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Wenn du kein I-Phone 4s nimmst gibts meiner Meinung nach nur 4 andere Smartphones die ebenbürdig sind und das ist das HTC Sensation, Galaxy S2, Motorola Razr oder Galaxy Nexus.

Wenn du nicht so der Costumromnarr bist würde ich das Nexus nehmen da es pures Android hat und man so immer so lange es geht sehr schnell das neueste Android direkt von Google bekommt ohne den ganzen Müll was bei den anderen Handys draufgemacht wird. 
Wer will schon dieses abgef*** Touchwiz, Sense oder Blur was nur Ram/Leistung kostet und oft der Grund ist warum dann auch keine Updates mehr kommen wie beim Galaxy S erst passiert ist.

Aber ich seh ehrlich kein Grund warum du nicht das IPhone 4S nehmen solltest wenn du eh schon mit dem IPod-Touch einiges bei denen hast.


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Januar 2012)

Nur ist der Grund das iPhone kostet fast zu viel.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Ich würd überhaupt Samsung jederzeit Apple vorziehen  

"Wenn man kein Iphone hat, hat man kein Iphone" --> Jo dann hab ich wohl kein Iphone  Mein S Plus tut im Grunde genau das gleiche nur vllt etwas langsamer und hat ne schlechtere Kamera


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Du hast das Ding dann 2 Jahre oder länger da sind doch jetzt mal 50-100€ mehr egal.
Ansonsten nimm das Motorola Razr für 200€ weil wenn du für 250€ das Galaxy S2 oder Nexus nimmst kannst die 50€ fürs 4s meiner Meinung nach auch noch drauflegen


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Galaxy s2 für 250€, wo hast du den Preis den her?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

Sorry aber wenn du hier "mitreden" willst dann lese doch bitte wenigstens um was es hier genau geht. 
Der Thread ist noch nicht wirklich so groß das man das einem nichtmehr zumuten kann und vorallem steht es im Startpost.


----------



## zockerprince15 (27. Januar 2012)

Hey hat jemand von euch ein Sony erricson xperia Play? Und lohnt sich das handy überhaupt noch? Weil ich eigentlich eh ein Fan von psp und Co bin und das handy zur zeit eh nur 300€ kostet. Oder doch eher ein htc evo 3D? Jedoch ist bei beiden wieder das problem wegen des andoid Markt. 

Wenn einer das xperia Play hat würde ich mich über einen kleinen bericht freuen.


----------



## zockerprince15 (27. Januar 2012)

Da ich das Handy vielleicht ohne Vertrag kaufe


----------



## Iceananas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Hey hat jemand von euch ein Sony erricson xperia Play? Und lohnt sich das handy überhaupt noch? Weil ich eigentlich eh ein Fan von psp und Co bin und das handy zur zeit eh nur 300€ kostet. Oder doch eher ein htc evo 3D? Jedoch ist bei beiden wieder das problem wegen des andoid Markt.
> 
> Wenn einer das xperia Play hat würde ich mich über einen kleinen bericht freuen.


 
Ich hatte das Ding öfter in der Hand, es ist schon sehr nice, aber die passende Spiele sind einfach ZU selten. Von daher lohnt es sich nicht wie ich meine.
Außer du zockst den ganzen Tag n64 Emulator oder sowas 

Für das Geld hast du mit Evo 3D viel mehr Handy. Wo soll das Problem mit dem Android Markt sein? Wegen Kreditkarte?


----------



## zockerprince15 (28. Januar 2012)

Ja das Problem ist die kreditkarte.
Aber so Spiele wie Asphalt 6 , und modern combat 2 funktionieren doch damit. Ausserdem will ich halt schon gerne mit meinem Handy zocken. Und in meiner Hand liegt es auch gut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*

P/L ist das EVO3D einfach besser da kann das Play nicht mithalten.
Hab mir das EVO3D heut einfach mal gekauft auch wenn ich mit meinem Defy sehr zufrieden bin aber für 269€ ist es echt einfach günstig und icht konnte nicht wiederstehen vorallem da es Android4 bekommt.
Das Need for Speed 3d hab ich gestetet und es ist echt lustig mit dem 3d hab nichtmehr das Grinzen aufhören können und funzt besser wie ich dachte auch wenn das Spielen für mich eher unwichtig ist.
Aber laufen tut es echt super.


----------



## zockerprince15 (28. Januar 2012)

Naja es gibt ja echt viele Spiele die inzwischen für das xperia Play gemacht sind.


----------



## zockerprince15 (28. Januar 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es gibt ja echt viele Spiele die inzwischen für das xperia Play gemacht sind.


----------



## zockerprince15 (28. Januar 2012)

Mist blöder iPod
Sry wegen Doppel post


----------



## Iceananas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für jugendliche*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist die kreditkarte.
> Aber so Spiele wie Asphalt 6 , und modern combat 2 funktionieren doch damit. Ausserdem will ich halt schon gerne mit meinem Handy zocken. Und in meiner Hand liegt es auch gut.


 
Naja, diese Gameloft Spiele tue ich generell als Müll ab, stammen diese Teile doch aus der Jamba-Abo-Zeiten und spielen sich auch so 

Die anderen Spiele sind auch einfach zu schlecht, dass ich mir so ein Handy zulegen möchte, mit Ausnahme von GTA3 vielleicht. Die wenigen Kracher (Dead Space, Shadowgun usw) kann man auch problemlos mit dem Touchscreen spielen... mir wärs sowieso neu falls man jemals ein Shooter mit einem Gamepad spielen könnte. Für Rennspiele muss man nur 4, 5 Knöpfe haben, da langt auch der Touchscreen dicke.


----------

